# Thoughts on the PB Lamancha doe



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

February kid would like any thoughts on her. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she is beautiful...looks sound : )


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm no conformation expert but she is a very pretty girl!


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Really good looking girl!

Pros:
-NICE topline
-Good rump
-Uphill
-Good body capacity
-Nice body length
-Good brisket
-Good width

Cons:
-Neck could be better blended
-Front legs could be better as well


I love her color! It's so neat


----------

